
IBM https broken - smonte
https://ibm.com
======
A010

        * Server certificate:
        *        subject: C=US; ST=New York; L=Armonk; O=International Business Machines; CN=redirect.www.ibm.com
        *        start date: 2015-09-30 00:00:00 GMT
        *        expire date: 2018-11-28 23:59:59 GMT
        *        subjectAltName does not match ibm.com
    

Why redirect.www.ibm.com??? It doesn't make sense.

------
mawkus
[https://www.ibm.com](https://www.ibm.com) seems to work OK. As long as
they're not using [https://ibm.com](https://ibm.com) for anything, I guess
that's not such a big deal.

Of course it makes sense to fix it though.

------
sigsergv
[http://ibm.com](http://ibm.com) redirects to
[http://www.ibm.com](http://www.ibm.com) and so on. Not https.

------
hachre
Nice.

